# Another Saturday



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We did a transport today for 12 of the cutest little babies you've ever seen. Three of them were 4-month old Shih Tzu puppies, oh they were precious. There were a couple of Poms & Pom mixes, the rest were Shih Tzus since it was a Shih Tzu rescue group. Anyway, there was one little female Malt. This baby was only 4 pounds and had the softest fluffiest fur. You could tell she had given birth altho how many times is anyone's guess. I suspect she came from a mill. I told her she never had to do that again and would have a wonderful life. She said she knew that and could hardly wait (honest, I heard her say that!). 

Even if you can't foster or send $$, there is a big need for transporters. Most of the routes (legs) are 50 to 70 miles, it only takes a couple of hours on a weekend afternoon and is just so rewarding to know you've helped get these babies into a foster or forever home.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

It's wonderful that you do this and it must be very rewarding to know that you are helping these babies. Since I live in NYC
and don't drive, there's not much I can do besides send $$$, but I'm happy to do that! Thank you for your great work!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

How can I find out how I can help? I work weekends but Im off during the week and have free time while the kids are in school.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go for transporting these babies!!! :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Marti...........you guys are the best! 


Tanner, I can't wait to hear all 'bout yous wode twip. ~Sassy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Up here in "God's country", the NW, the population is less and there are no Maltese or small dog rescues that I've heard of in my area. If there is a need for transporting I have not heard about it. If anyone knows differently I would love to hear about it. I live in central western Oregon and am 80 miles from a large metro area--Portland. Occasionally I hear of mills or hoarding being broken up and local humane soc. taking in groups of dogs, but the last time that happened here with about 100 small Paps and Chi mixes there were more offers of foster homes then animals. The dogs were so cute and I wanted to help but wasn't needed. Some were PG and there was waiting lists for the puppies.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I submitted my application :sHa_banana: so we will see what happens next. I hope that I can help. But it sounds like the need is more on a weekend basis and I'm only available during the week.

Thanks Marti for all the info and links!


----------

